# Merkel-Phones könnten Android-Unterbau bekommen



## Newsfeed (4 März 2011)

Secusmart spricht offen darüber, seine bisher für Symbian angebotene Verschlüsselungstechnik auf Android zu portieren. Auch T-Systems dürfte sein Simko2 in Zukunft auf eine andere Plattform stellen. Betroffen sind vor allem staatliche Geheimnisträger.

Weiterlesen...


----------

